
Hacker says he'll livestream deletion of Zuckerberg's Facebook page - onewhonknocks
https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/28/zuckerberg-facebook-page-hacker-livestream/
======
phwd
He cancelled his plans to hack Mark Zuckerberg page, instead he filed a report
to facebook.com/whitehat

[https://twitter.com/phwd/status/1045674238751969280](https://twitter.com/phwd/status/1045674238751969280)
[https://www.facebook.com/robots.tx/posts/1198980273583188](https://www.facebook.com/robots.tx/posts/1198980273583188)

~~~
djsumdog
I mean it makes sense. If he can get account access or remote execution,
that's a lot of money. Unless the hacker is already pretty well off and
doesn't need it, it's probably not worth the publicity stunt.

~~~
everdev
Sounds like he's getting the best of both worlds by promoting and cancelling:
the publicity and the bounty.

------
djohnston
"A white-hat hacker is promising to livestream his bid to hack into Mark
Zuckerberg's Facebook account on Sunday (30th September). " That isn't white
hat...

~~~
wlll
Somewhat OT, but reminded me of this classic:

"Oh, that was easy," says Man, and for an encore goes on to prove that black
is white and gets himself killed on the next zebra crossing.”

[https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/35681-now-it-is-such-a-
biza...](https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/35681-now-it-is-such-a-bizarrely-
improbable-coincidence-that-anything)

------
DoreenMichele
Oh, gosh. What a way to make sure this doesn't succeed.

You don't announce ahead of time you are doing something like this. You
livestream it for maximum gotcha and shock value, make a tape of it and then
have that go viral after you pulled off this wizardry.

This is like announcing you plan to break into Fort Knox on X date. Hello?!

~~~
barkingcat
What if the attacker is already in the system, and using this announcement as
a probe for response and as an opportunity to harvest more info?

(ie announce server x is going to get attacked, and stand back while logged
into server y and monitor where/who the increased security presence and
attention is coming from, and use that to target the next sigint / humint
attack)

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
That seems like a bit overkill for a random publicity stunt.

But a pretty solid plan for someone doing actual corporate espionage.

I hope you work for the good guys.

------
da_murvel
Yeah, how about he never to intended to livestream it in the first place and
just said so to gain attention

~~~
the_duke
This.

------
dunpeal
Finally, a cool PHP project.

------
Keloo
Is it even possible? I mean FB has no such feature as delete account. (I'm
sarcastic here..)

------
azhenley
This seems like an easy thing for FB to make “undeletable”.

~~~
394549
Zuckerberg's profile is already "special." It's known that no one can block
his profile, and I wouldn't be surprised if there's other stuff as well.

[https://qz.com/1066804/facebook-fb-wont-let-you-block-
mark-z...](https://qz.com/1066804/facebook-fb-wont-let-you-block-mark-
zuckerberg-and-priscilla-chan/)

That doesn't mean that this guy doesn't know about that or found a way that
bypasses those application-level checks. After all, he could always just issue
delete statements on the database through some SQL injection or something.

~~~
justtopost
Perhaps this is where the hack is? Maybe he can ONLY hack zucks page due to
its unique setup...

------
clubm8
He's like a low rent V for Vendetta

------
ElectronShak
I tried see the link to the "hacker"'s Facebook in the article and i got a
"page not available", so probably there won't be a livestream from his
account.....with 26000+, ah sorry, 0 followers

------
mfoy_
A part of me really wants this to succeed.

------
lewisflude
Do you think Facebook are likely to deploy any sort of additional
monitoring/security around Zuckerberg's page whilst he's streaming?

------
lampzzy
Something weird happened to me when I opened
[https://www.facebook.com/robots.tx/posts/1198980273583188](https://www.facebook.com/robots.tx/posts/1198980273583188)

After opening the page I hit the back button and was automatically logged out
from FB. I was logged in when I opened the page initially. Anyone experienced
the same?

~~~
rory096
Per Google Translate, the second to last paragraph reads:

>If someone has just been logged out,

>it’s just being logged out.

>Don’t worry.

~~~
lampzzy
True. FB translation is not as accurate. Could it be that the logout is being
forced by something in the post? If yes, that's worrying.

~~~
goobynight
I believe Facebook started logging people out last night through today for
some reason. Not due to any links, but it could have been related to this
article.

------
samueloph
I think we all know what this was about now:

Facebook Network Breach Impacts Up to 50M Users
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18094823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18094823)

------
cryptozeus
Ha, he probably wanted FB’s attention and got it. Not sure about his hacking
skills but great marketing tactic :) many hackers have claimed that fb doesn’t
reply or follow through on their bug findings let alone pay for it.

------
Hoasi
Stuck at the pop-up page, just no. There are now so many sites where you have
to agree with over 300 companies and their terms to track you for ads... How
about finding another business model? This is beyond annoying.

~~~
antonkm
They're often filled with dark patterns too. I have to dig about seven pages
in to turn of tracking to third parties in some of these popups.

Might be a difference with me being a European visitor though?

~~~
Hoasi
This is just too much work at some point. And I'm guessing the GDPR scare
plays a role too for European users—and often a counter productive one at that
it seems.

------
dewiz
Likely to clone Zuck’s profile and delete that, with people rushing to FB and
finding out it was a joke.

Or perhaps delete Zuck’s profile from his friended connections, maybe
replacing the connection with a fake.

------
tomcooks
s/hacker/cracker/g

------
sigfubar
How much more would it cost to delete Facebook, Inc?

~~~
giancarlostoro
How much is Facebook worth overall? Buying it outright could give you that
kind of power.

~~~
sigfubar
The argument I’m making is that Facebook isn’t actually worth its market cap.
Its value is in fact negative when viewed in the larger context of humanity.
So, my question sought to discover the sum of money that would become payable
to whoever makes the scourge go away.

